# Endangered species - unpopular instruments and players



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

> Move to save 'endangered' music. A campaign to encourage thousands of UK youngsters to take up six "endangered" musical instruments is under way. The £1m initiative by charity Youth Music aims to increase playing of the bassoon, double bass, French horn, oboe, trombone and tuba/euphonium.


It's been in the news some years ago in UK..

I'm surprise to see viola in the list. Isn't that any violin player will able to switch playing viola for just a minor adjustment?

Also, trombone quite a popular brass instruments, at least in jazz and brass band. Tuba is a bit unpopular but they are in safe line imo. Euphonium on other hand is heading to extinction. I can't remember knowing any of friend who played eupho. I bet not many common people know what the euphonium looks like.

I also bit upset to see double bass in the list. Really?? The *contrabass* is really cool instrument I think. They are fully utilized in classical and jazz world, why lesser youth want to invest their skill in contra bass?

Now, the bassoon and oboe are indeed rare breed. I bet the guy who choose bassoon as his/her instrument must be quite a geek. The bassoon is oversize, over price and hard to learn. There are lesser repertoire for bassoon and oboe to most other instrument.

well, that my topic for this busy Monday .... :tiphat:


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Its shocking to hear that the "Euphonium" is headed for extinction - Why on Earth should this happen? If one listens to the Fudge-Chocolaty rich sounds that the instrument is capable of:






French Horn players should weep by now...


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, Euphonium is gaining more awareness in teenage Japanese due to the anime Hibike Euphonium. It's a popular anime at this moment.

interesting video however:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Well, all you have to do to save the double bass is offer a few of the cellists in the orchestra a 70% raise in their salary to take up the double bass.


----------

